
This Mediterranean diet study was hugely impactful. The science just fell apart - nsstring96
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/6/20/17464906/mediterranean-diet-science-health-predimed
======
urlwolf
I'm struggling with the 'what can I eat' question. I'm mediterranean. I've
tried plenty of fad diets.

One unorthodox way to check the effect of a diet: "Did you feel any better?"

I'm currently vegan. I don't fell better. The only time in my life when the
diet seemed to have an effect I could notice in mood and energy levels was
when I was 'raw'.

~~~
bachbach
What would you say is the explanation for this?

